# Char Broil Vertical Smoker- Propane



## bigace (Apr 8, 2015)

I would appreciate any Pro's and Con's on this smoker!! Just got it and hope to try it out this weekend!!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't speak on the CB but I had a Master Forge gasser at one point and it needed a few mods to suit me. The biggest issue seemed to be the leakage of heat and smoke around the doors (MF had 2) and maintaining temps as it was really thin walled. Put out some good grub though. A fireplace insert door rope around the doors worked well and I built a 3-sided wind block on wheels to set it in during Winter. Break it in with something cheap like chicken quarters to get some smoke and grease on the walls and go from there. I would suggest using a disposable alum drip pan under the rack with meat to catch drippings for ease of cleanup and fill the water pan with play sand to act as a heat sink to help with temp regulation. I always preferred chunks instead of chips for wood and I'm a non soaker, no water pan type. HTH, Willie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104113/master-forge-vertical-gasser-mods


----------



## bigace (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot  for the info Willie!! Yeah i noticed a little gap around the door!! figured i needed some kind of gasket!!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a 2 door Masterbuilt gasser and also found it leaked big time around the doors, so I ran a bead of Permatex High-Temp red RTV Silicone gasket maker around the openings.  let it set up real good before I closed the doors.  Fix that problem big time.


----------



## bigace (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## bigace (Apr 8, 2015)

What's the purpose of soaking wood?


----------



## daleg (May 11, 2015)

i have the same smoker,did you come up with any mods.im having a hard time keeping the temp up.


----------



## bigace (May 11, 2015)

I don't use the water pan!! I actually put wood in the whole pan and put a large cake pan inside the smoker on the bottom shelf for the liquid!! I have yet to have a problem with temperature control!! I pretty much keep it on the low setting and it stays at 250 degrees!!


----------



## daleg (May 11, 2015)

thanks i'll try it.the weather has been cool and the temps are hard to maintain.plus it goes through water like crasy


----------



## bigace (May 11, 2015)

exactly, thats why i was told to use a cake pan cause it will hold over a gallon of liquid!! i have been using beer and apple juice in my pan!!  Going to try a pork butt memorial day!!


----------



## mike a (Dec 8, 2015)

bigace said:


> Thanks a lot  for the info Willie!! Yeah i noticed a little gap around the door!! figured i needed some kind of gasket!!



I just replaced a Masterbuilt electric smoker with a Charbroil model 800 two door propane smoker. 

Before I seasoned the smoker I used some hi temp sealant (the red stuff) and put a bead of it all around the edge where the gap was around the door.

My temp gauge is accurate and there is no leakage around the door. 

I left the lower door alone so it could still pull a draft for the top box.

Currently I am smoking the first two beef roasts and it is working beautifully. 

I am using the water pan, soaked apple and cherry wood hips and getting a great smoke at 220 degrees! Should be done within the hour.

This was a bargain at $158 at Lowes and another $4 for the silicone sealant. I am far more impressed with this unit over my electric model!


----------



## whiskeydick (May 17, 2016)

I created a profile (been lurking for years) because I came to this thread when I bought my Char-Broil[emoji]174[/emoji] Vertical propane after my POS Masterbuilt Electric took a dump. So here is how I got my best results so far:

1) Soak the chips. The damn thing puts out too much heat for dry chips.

2) Forget their crappy water pan. Leave it empty except for the chips in the center.

3) Put a rack on the lowest slot and put a water pan on it over the chips. (I cannibalized the water pan from the Masterbuilt.) Fill it with boiling water (or hot apple juice) so it doesn't waste propane heating it up.

Thanks for your help guys. Its always tough learning how a new smoker acts.


----------

